# GPS Audio



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

From what I've been reading, most drivers use some sort of GPS to get to their destinations. Since I'm new in town, I rely heavily on the Uber app to navigate me to my passengers, and then I use Google Maps on my personal phone for the destination.

So far I've had Google Maps on speaker, and most passengers make funny comments about how much they love or hate these talking map apps -- but I've had a few instances where chatty (or drunk) passengers try to talk over the maps voice and drown her out, leaving me in limbo until the next time the Gmaps voice decides to update the location. 

Would it be better to use a Bluetooth device on my ear so only I can hear the GPS voice? Or would that make things more awkward with the passengers? Any input based on your own experiences?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

With passenger in car, I use Bluetooth in the window side ear for navigation. That leaves the cabin open for music / talking.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

+1 grams777's answer.

Blue tooth here.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmm I have my sat Nav on silent and it's mounted on the air vent so it's within easy view. 

I don't think it's a professional look to have the sat Nav on giving directions especially if the passengers want a peaceful and quiet ride.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I also am using the Bluetooth ear piece in my left ear. I think most pax don't even notice it most of the time as we can have a conversation and play the tunes.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I use a wired earbud. The one time I left it at home and had to use the speakers I got _a lot_ of comments about how much they loved my phone's voice... I use *Ivona* (Amy).


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Hmm I have my sat Nav on silent and it's mounted on the air vent so it's within easy view.


This is exactly what I do. It's easy.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I am also used to silent guidance, just visual, the audio gets too annoying informing you 3 times about a turn


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Annoying for passengers too especially if they want a peaceful ride on their way home from work for example or if they're on the phone.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> This is exactly what I do. It's easy.


Same. Air vent and it's done. No need for audio. Google Maps rocks, forget about waze.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> From what I've been reading, most drivers use some sort of GPS to get to their destinations. Since I'm new in town, I rely heavily on the Uber app to navigate me to my passengers, and then I use Google Maps on my personal phone for the destination.


You will find that most drivers use TWO devices for navigation purposes.....The iPhone Uber app GPS voice navigation has a terrible "scrawny" voice guiding you to your passengers location...if you can tolerate that along with frequent unnecessary turns to the destination then its alright,....The updated Uber app now allows the passenger to input their destination which would be a great concept if they fix the glitch enabling the voice command to work during the trip to your passengers' destination........This should be a priority and an easy fix considering Mr. Chris Blumenberg (top Apple Mapping Guru) quit Apple to start working for Uber..... CLICK HERE FOR PREVIOUSLY POSTED STORY

I personally use Google Maps or Waze on a separate device (as do most others) to navigate to the passengers' location........If the Uber team was really concerned about the increased bureaucracy they've encountered with the Safety Commission, perhaps they would make it a priority to fix the voice command glitch which would certainly allow a more hands free and safer option for the driver to only use one device........

PS-I actually enjoy chuckling at the scrawny voice when it says, make a left turn on Altadena DEE ARE...meaning Dr. for drive......or when it says Lincoln AAYYVE......meaning Ave. for avenue.....also is it really necessary for the voice to spit out the street, city, zip code and state upon arrival???


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Ditto grams777 and LookyLou, bluetooth in left ear where passengers don't see it. My phone with the GPS is also mounted so I can easily glance at it while I drive, so if I don't hear something it says, all is fine.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> Same. Air vent and it's done. No need for audio. Google Maps rocks, forget about waze.


I use Waze. I changed it so it's not 3D and doesn't make any sound. It looks cartoonish but the routing with traffic is bomb.


----------

